# Early labour, cant' sleep through contractions!



## Memphis

So I am now 40w6d and started having contractions early yesterday morning (around 2-3am) and started losing my plug at the same time. I have been having contractions ever since but they haven't really regulated too much. It is now 2am and I can't sleep as they are painful enough to keep me up. I am exhausted and need to sleep but I think they are only 5 min apart at best (and not consistently) so I know it isn't time to go to the hospital yet.....

This is my first so I don't know if this is common not to be able to sleep though what I think is early labor contractions or not? Any suggestions? I just don't want to go through another whole day of no rest, I need to sleep or have this baby!!!!! (I was to be induced on Monday if I hadn't gone into labour on my own)


----------



## Vix_2009

I can't offer much advise, when i went into labour i had a twinge at midnight went to bed, 2am I woke up and by 4am i was going to the hospital and at 9.30am my LO arrived. 

But good luck, hopefully you;ll meet your baby shortly! xxx


----------



## lexi88

If u feel like pain is too much etc then go in ... dono if u want some drugs but if u do u may be able to sleep inbetween them
HOW ARE U NOW?


----------



## emmalj80

Good Luck X


----------



## I<3paul

I had this with my first. Have you taken any paracetemol? I had these kind of contractions for 5 days before they said I could stay in the hospital. They gave me cocodamol n said to get a bath. I did and it made me sooo drowsy I fell asleep in the bath. You'll probably wake up inbetween contractions but you'll get some rest that way. I would go to the pharmacy just to check it's ok to take it. If you want to go in the hospital you can, just ring and say you really want to come in n see somebody to see if abuthings happening. Unfortunately with your first there is this latent phase which can take days. Some ppl don't even feel the pains you are havin right now whereas others feel it really badly. Good luck hunny, I hope baby comes soon xxx


----------



## apaton

this happened to me 2 weeks ago :hugs: i had them for 2 days and ended up at the mat unit 5 times checking how much dialated i was , they gave me a loan a tens machine which enabled me to get a couple of hours sleep, boots hire them out :thumbup: you will have your baby soon , good luck :dust: x


----------



## Memphis

They are coming every 5-7 minutes and are getting stronger. I tried having a bath but that didn't help, nothing really helps though it is best tolerated when I am standing up swaying from side to side... I really hope that something is actually happening down there and that I am moving along as these are painful enough that I HAVE to be making progress!!!???? 

I was hoping to wait till they were 2-3 min apart before going in but I will give it a couple more hours and then will call my doctor and see what she thinks. I haven't taken anything to help sleep or ease the pain because the doctor didn't say anything about that, maybe she will when I call her.

Also everytime I have a contraction it feels like I need to pee (or poo sometimes), is that ok?


----------



## I<3paul

yeah that happens, you should take some paracetemol. Check what time you take it tho and tell them if you go in n they might give you codene which will just make you sleepy. 

Something will be happening definitely, it just might take a while. Everytime i went in they kept sayin the cervix is thinner but still quite thick. It just takes a while sometimes. Just ring the delivery suite or your docs they will probs say dont come in until they are 3 mins apart but it will probs make you feel alot better talkin to a profesh n theyl tell you what you can take. This is bringin back memories, its really similar to my first xx


----------



## jollygood000

Yeah a couple of paracetamol might just take the edge off them, I found a deep bath comfortable when I was in labour but really the water needs to be over your bump for it to help much. Hope things speed up for you chick, there is nothing worse than waiting about being so uncomfortable xx


----------



## bubbywings

You poor thing. I hope you can get some sleep or things speed up for you.


----------



## babytots

Hi hun sorry to hear you are unable to sleep its a nightmare isn't it. i too had this with my first pregnancy and was contracting from around 2am the Sunday morning til the Monday afternoon where my contractionws finally got stronger and i was in established labour.

I hope you are able to sleep soon and if not the contractions get stronger and more regular for you. x


----------

